# White Bumps



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, it seems that a bunch of cariba have these white things on them lately. They seem to be on smaller cariba 3-4" that have been purchased recently. Some sort of parasite. I have treated all the fish with melafix, pimafix, high salt doses, and even the parasite med levimsol (spelling). These bumps just seem to be getting bigger, and more of them. IDK what this could be. Do you?

The spots are above the left eye

View attachment 131697


View attachment 131698


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Are the caribe recently caught?
It's common for fish right out of the wild to have black dots on them... it's a parasite, and a harmless one at that.
They go away shortly after being introduced into the aquarium.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, there is nothing you can do about the black spots, but what about the white ones?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Leasure1, I dont know about your caribes condition, but I have to ask a fellow ohioan, Do you know any place that has CHEAPER fluval fx5's, Sorry to interupt your thread, just wondering


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^PM sent^^


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> ^^PM sent^^


let me know if you figure what this thing is. mine is on the left eye too, very weird. he seems fine tho swims a lot. i am going to get salt today to do the least keep me posted on ur condition my guys is not getting bigger (its been about 2 days since i got him)


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

i had thhe same thing man try prazipro or try scrapeing it off


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

NIH23 said:


> i had thhe same thing man try prazipro or try scrapeing it off


HE IS RIGHT
I KNOW WHAT IT IS, i took my fish to sharkaquarium and george (nicest man ever) took my sick one and gave me a new one. He said its egg sacs, after the parasite is gone it leaves its egg sacs. He said you should be able to take it off with just ur finger. its not bad and is hard. PM me if you wanna know more.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, despite what G told you, I tried to scrape them off, and needless to say, that didn't work in the least bit. Got the surface of them off, but they are still visable. DON'T try it. Once I seen how hard I had to push to even get them to remotely begin to come off, I quit, and put the fish back in the tank. Screw that. Just don't try it.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Well, despite what G told you, I tried to scrape them off, and needless to say, that didn't work in the least bit. Got the surface of them off, but they are still visable. DON'T try it. Once I seen how hard I had to push to even get them to remotely begin to come off, I quit, and put the fish back in the tank. Screw that. Just don't try it.


perhaps you need to be a pro to do it. he said it was easy, i wouldnt risk stressing out the fish and trying if you are not a pro unless its last resort. I tried to help thats all the info i have on this sorry everyone.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Guys ive been going crazy over these white bumps for almost 2 months now. I cant figure out what they are and i cant get rid of them. I have tried the high salt dose, melafix/pimafix, prazipro, paraguard, and more meds but nothing seems to eradicate these things. They are hard to scrape off and seem to be under a fine layer of skin or something. Another thing i have noticed is that they are only on the head of my caribe and other hard spots of the body. There arent any bumps on the scales or body of the fish. If you guys have any other suggestions please share them with me but keep in mind that nothing helps with these things.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ya guys, same with a couple of my caribe has those dots..maybe like 4-7 on 2 caribe...couple caribe also have very small dots on them too..dairy and i came to the conclusion of those is that they're just teeth marks when the p's fight...the ones on the head tho..he thinks thats the same thing...if its harmless ill just see if it goes away over time


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

My caribe have the same white dots, it seems like nobody has an answer. It has not spread to the natts, but every caribe in the tank has the dots now.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

SOMEBODY ANYBODY PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

did all these fish come from the same place?

looks like you might have to scrape them off.
then dose with meds.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

been seeing this alot lately very odd


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

All came thru my lfs, I was told today to take each one out and knock him out by putting him in soda water until he is out and then scrape off the dots??? I am extremely p/off by this situation. just look at my poor fish


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

never heard of soda water tranquilizer.

There are better ways I'm sure.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have several cariba from 2 diff sponsers, seems to be a problem in the river system, or the way they are keeping them before being exported to the US.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I purchased 3 caribe from a guy who bought them from pedro. 2 of them have the exact same little white bumps yours do, though not as many. Looking at them I would say one has around 8 and one has around 7. It pisses me off, they are such beautiful fish (I hate to say it but far prettier then the reds) and makes me mad as well. I will follow this thread in case someone has an option, however I am not going to try to scrap them off until someone confirms this is a great idea.

I should note that they were not like this when I got them, and developed/caught/revealed them after I had them in my tank for more then a couple weeks. Also one of mine that has them does have some on the top fin (2 or 3 of the bumps)


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

I messaged Frank Magallanes with the pics and asked for suggestions..........  .................Frank Magallanes <[email protected]> wrote: Those are quite 
>common with P. cariba as of late. Scrape them off and do
>massive water changes. It will take about 2 to 3 weeks to clear them. 
The
>salt addition helps. Its seems to be a bacterial type infection, what 
type,
>I do not know. I have seen it only recently in the last 3 years on new
>imports. Its something that the source (wholesale) needs to take care 
of
>before shipping fish out.
So I am going to try scraping tonight.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck. i tried scraping them, and it took a sh*t ton of pressure to even get the surface of the bump to come off. The top of it came off, but the white sh*t was still very very visable, and by the next day, it looked like I never even tried to scare it off. I had to push sooooo hard I thought for sure I was going to poke right through the SOB!!!

IMO, just try the high salt dose. scraping them didn't help at all. Too stressful for the fish as well. Be very carful if you do atempt it. Use some wet cotton cloth, and fold it over the fish to hold it down.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

These white bumps remind me a lot of a reverse hole in the head.Tough to get rid of spreads like crazy and looks nasty.I wonder if there is any relation.Doubtful but some similarities.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frank seems to think it's bacterial.


----------

